# Newly sodded bermuda lawn what now?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I am closing Monday of next week on a newly built home which just had Bermuda sod laid down about 3-4 weeks ago. In my previous home I also had Bermuda but had a lawn service take care of cutting and maintaining it. Was never that thrilled with it but this time I intend for it to be different as I am taking matters into my own hands and will do it myself to hopefully get the lawn I'm looking for. However I am clueless about anything to do with landscaping. Last time I cut grass was in Miami when I was on punishment in my early teens. And I was lousy at it. So I have been doing the basic research and figured out I'd need a reel mower so I am purchasing a Tru-cut H27-H tomorrow.

The house has an irrigation system already and the builder has had the sprinklers on twice a day for 8 mins at a time every day since they put the sod down. They just mowed it a few days ago to get it ready for closing. It looks ok I suppose but I am eager to get in there and get to work. So what should I do? I found plenty of info and guides on what to do when on established lawns but not so much on freshly sodded lawns in early july. Should I put down some kind of fertilizer or weed prevention? I am waiting to hear back from the builder exactly what type of Bermuda it was but they didn't know and im assuming its whatever is cheapest. Also as stupid a question as i'm sure this is keep in mind I literally have never really cared for any type of lawn. What other tools will I need? I assume some sort of edger and weed eater as well as something to spread fertilizer and such? How should I program the sprinklers starting next week when its my job to do?

Edit: One other question in regards to height of cut and frequency of cutting. I have been reading of people who cut their grass every other day or 3 times a week. I cannot be one of those unfortunately. Plan is to do it sunday morning. Perhaps I might be able to squeeze in a Wednesday evening here and there as my schedule allows but I barely have time for work and my kids now. What is a reasonable height of cut for a nice looking lawn that is ok on once a week cuts. Was thinking for example cutting it down to 1" when it hits 1.5" will it grow more then .5" in a week?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to TLF, glad to have you here. :thumbup:

Pictures are always great to have, and it wouldn't be a bad idea to start a lawn journal in the Warm Season subforum. While you're there, at the top of the forum is the Popular Threads sticky. First, you'll want to read through the Bermuda Bible: The New Testament which will give a new bermuda lawn like yourself a great head start on how best to maintain and care for your new lawn. Once you read through that thread, The Bermuda Triangle will help you get some insight into the bare minimum of herbicides that you'll find easiest to treat most of the common weeds that you'll face in your lawn.

I've got to stress to you how important getting your preemergent (PreM) treatment down in the Fall and Spring are in order to have as weed-free a lawn as you can get. That practice, and proper mowing are going to be some of the best practices that you can give yourself and your lawn and give you the edge over 90% of the neighbor's yards.

To specifically answer your question about mowing frequency, you'll want to maintain a HOC (height of cut) of what you're comfortable with. Bermuda tends to grow pretty aggressively during the heat, and when it's fed. It loves Nitrogen, and don't be afraid to feed it and mow it. That being said, applications of PGR help reduce mowing frequency  and can be considered another "tool" in maintenance once you decide on the HOC you want to maintain.

P.S. Check on the Irrigation Subforum to get some information on how to perform an audit on your irrigation system. This thread has an example of the types of gauges that you can use to measure the output of your system per zone. You'll want to get at least 1/2" of rainfall/irrigation to your lawn during the growing period, but more while it's trying to establish. Go to a piece of sod, and pull up on a corner to see if it's rooted. If it's not, you'll want to keep it moist, not to the point of runoff, just moist. The installer might have it set to not water enough, or too much. Make sure you get instructions on how to set your schedule, and an owner's manual. When the sod has rooted, you can dial back the amount of water you're putting down, just make sure that you're getting 1/2" of water per week.

If you have further questions, feel free to ask them, and we'll try to help as we can.


----------



## coreymays22 (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome!! I am not an expert by any means, but I have read a lot of stuff on the forum. I am not a reel mower guy (yet). One of the reasons, is that if you maintain a cut below a certain level, I believe you have to cut more than once a week, even with PGR. I would make sure you do the research before you jump in to the reel mower game, because it sounds like time might be an issue.

As far as Chemicals might be concerned, Bermuda Triangle is the way to go.

With equipment, and others might disagree, one of the best purchases I have ever made is one of those string trimmers with different attachments. I have one with a string trimmer attachment, edger attachment and blower attachment and I have loved it for my needs.


----------



## Moonshot (Jun 15, 2018)

Jimefam,

I am also new to this forum and in the Cumming, Ga. This year I started mowing my bermuda lawn with a Reel Mower and also just laid an additional 2,500 sq ft of sod. I use King Green for weed control/fertilizing and then supplement what they do with Milorganite. I would be happy to run you through all the tools that I use and how I am irrigating the sod as it establishes. Send me a message if you want to stop by.

-Luke


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonshot said:


> Jimefam,
> 
> I am also new to this forum and in the Cumming, Ga. This year I started mowing my bermuda lawn with a Reel Mower and also just laid an additional 2,500 sq ft of sod. I use King Green for weed control/fertilizing and then supplement what they do with Milorganite. I would be happy to run you through all the tools that I use and how I am irrigating the sod as it establishes. Send me a message if you want to stop by.
> 
> -Luke


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks guys for the info will put it to good use. Corey I had been going back and forth on the reel mower. Decided to bite the bullet because i have a tiny front yard and i care mostly about how the front looks. I figure if i realize keeping it cut reel low is too much time i can at least keep the front low and cut it often which shouldnt take too long given how small it is and just cut the back at the max the mower will do which i believe is like 2.25" or as low as i can get away with doing the back yard once a week.

Luke will definitely take you up on that and message you now as I'd like to do things right from the beginning. In my experience its alot easier to do anything right then to fix it after so hoping to avoid headaches later.

Went by this morning and took a few pictures of how the lawn looks now. The builder had mentioned it had been cut once but the landscaper was there adding mulch and some stone work said it has not. He had no clue what type of bermuda and i have less so any guesses are welcome.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> Thanks guys for the info will put it to good use. Corey I had been going back and forth on the reel mower. Decided to bite the bullet because i have a tiny front yard and i care mostly about how the front looks. I figure if i realize keeping it cut reel low is too much time i can at least keep the front low and cut it often which shouldnt take too long given how small it is and just cut the back at the max the mower will do which i believe is like 2.25" or as low as i can get away with doing the back yard once a week.
> 
> Luke will definitely take you up on that and message you now as I'd like to do things right from the beginning. In my experience its alot easier to do anything right then to fix it after so hoping to avoid headaches later.
> 
> Went by this morning and took a few pictures of how the lawn looks now. The builder had mentioned it had been cut once but the landscaper was there adding mulch and some stone work said it has not. He had no clue what type of bermuda and i have less so any guesses are welcome.


If I was to guess on the type of Bermuda I would say it's tifway as that's the most common Bermuda installed here in ga by builders.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok guys closed last week on monday. The builder had the lawn cut that day but not very low. The following day i sprayed the lawn with what was probably way too much prodiamine as it was my first time spraying and i was emptying the sprayer way sooner then i should have. I guess a little bit goes along way or something. Was busy with work and with moving in but i was able to cut it again.

Borrowed my brother in laws rotary mower to get the lawn down a bit lower then it had been previously cut but didnt want to go right to my new reel machine as it only cuts really low. Felt like that was too drastic plus i wanted to make sure there was no rocks or metal things left from construction that could damage the new reel. Monday i will cut it again but with the new reel. After that will fertilize it that evening and use the sprinklers.

Also i found a flag from the sod place and its tiftuf bermuda if that means anything. What should i do to get rid of these spots and get it to grow in thicker?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You got the winner. Congratulations. Tiftuff is good grass. All you need to do to get rid of the spots is reel cut and fertilize. Bermuda is mostly a self repairing grass.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Was thinking about using this fertilizer. Will this work ok or whats the best option for new grass like this?

https://www.domyown.com/pennington-lawn-starter-fertilizer-18246-p-8711.html?sub_id=15700


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I prefer this at 1 lb per 1000 sq ft. Especially on reel cut grass. https://www.domyown.com/southern-ag-202020-soluble-fertilizer-p-8943.html


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok they are fairly close to me i will pick some up monday and cut it again with the reel mower and lay it down that evening. Thank you! Would leveling the lawn with sand make sense at this point or better wait til its more established?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Might as well level now.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

Moonshot said:


> Jimefam,
> 
> I am also new to this forum and in the Cumming, Ga. This year I started mowing my bermuda lawn with a Reel Mower and also just laid an additional 2,500 sq ft of sod. I use King Green for weed control/fertilizing and then supplement what they do with Milorganite. I would be happy to run you through all the tools that I use and how I am irrigating the sod as it establishes. Send me a message if you want to stop by.
> 
> -Luke


Ditto on the local help. I too am in Cumming Ga; thankfully found this site and have incorporated many tips with great results. I would be glad to meet up with both of you and other local to Cumming folks to discuss ways to make it a great yard.

I am using a Tru-Cut C27 which I found intimidating until after the first cut. It is much easier to mow with than I thought and the results on a newly sodded (3 weeks ago) area are amazing. I started at 1 inch and will slowly reduce my HOC by 1/8 inch until I reach .50 inch.

WooHoo!. Long time lurker, newly joined member, and first post to TLF completed.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes would be pretty cool to meet up and compare notes etc. I haven't had a chance to get in contact with luke yet with all the move in stuff but need to. I am eager to use the greens king mower i bought on the new house just a little apprehensive about how to do the areas up against the driveway and sidewalk etc. Dont want to mess the reel up etc. Know any place close by to get it sharpened? I am near windermere so was thinking about going into the golf course there and asking.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

As a relative newcomer I only know of the place I bought my Tru-Cut in regards to service. Peachtree Mower over in Duluth. They seem to be quite knowledgeable and were very helpful to me. I believe you have a good idea by establishing a relationship with the guys at Windermere GC.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Service, couple good options in your neck of the woods.
See last post here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=738&start=20
@Reelrollers


----------

